# PHP 5.4.33 update



## Mwh65 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have just updated PHP from 5.4.32 to 5.4.33 on FreeBSD 9.3 and rebooted server. As always I checked the version to make sure update took hold but it still shows 5.4.32

If I check the packages installed I get ...


```
php5-5.4.33                        =
php5-bcmath-5.4.33                 =
php5-bz2-5.4.33                    =
php5-ctype-5.4.33                  =
php5-curl-5.4.33                   =
php5-dom-5.4.33                    =
php5-extensions-1.7                =
php5-filter-5.4.33                 =
php5-gd-5.4.33                     =
php5-gettext-5.4.33                =
php5-hash-5.4.33                   =
php5-iconv-5.4.33                  =
php5-json-5.4.33                   =
php5-mbstring-5.4.33               =
php5-mcrypt-5.4.33_1               =
php5-mysql-5.4.33                  =
php5-mysqli-5.4.33                 =
php5-openssl-5.4.33                =
php5-pcntl-5.4.33                  =
php5-pdo-5.4.33                    =
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.33_1           =
php5-phar-5.4.33                   =
php5-posix-5.4.33                  =
php5-session-5.4.33                =
php5-simplexml-5.4.33              =
php5-sockets-5.4.33                =
php5-sqlite3-5.4.33_1              =
php5-tokenizer-5.4.33              =
php5-xml-5.4.33                    =
php5-xmlreader-5.4.33              =
php5-xmlrpc-5.4.33                 =
php5-xmlwriter-5.4.33              =
php5-zip-5.4.33                    =
php5-zlib-5.4.33                   =
```

but using the PHP command `phpinfo` still tells me the PHP installed version is 5.4.32

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mwh65 (Sep 21, 2014)

It would appear I have added my topic in the wrong forum.

Admin can you please move this to the *Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages* forum please.


----------



## Mwh65 (Sep 21, 2014)

[SOLVED]
mod_php5 wasn't updating because the DEFAULT_VERSIONS entry was missing. Corrected etc/make.conf to ...


```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= ruby=2.1 php=5.4 apache=2.2
```

and then checked for port updates which installed mod_php5-5.4.33,1. `phpinfo` now shows the correct PHP version.


----------

